# Report: Fertitta Brothers Purchase PRIDE Fighting Championships for $65 Million



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

*UFC Purchase PRIDE Fighting Championships for $65 Million*



> *Report: Fertitta Brothers Purchase PRIDE Fighting Championships for $65 Million *
> 
> Slow down. Take a deep breath. And promise me you won’t go overboard or take this as gospel.
> 
> ...


...take it as you will I guess.

come on...Kang vs. GSP @ 185 should happen now


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

If it is true then its a sad day in mma history


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> If it is true then its a sad day in mma history


 I know...

R.I.P. pride


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

There's just something extra disturbing about being given this news by David Hasselhoff cuddling puppies.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

Oil said:


> There's just something extra disturbing about being given this news by David Hasselhoff cuddling puppies.



Hasselhoff: oh...give me a smile, pussyket :laugh:


----------



## shaana72 (Jan 26, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> If it is true then its a sad day in mma history


 Why a sad day? I think this is great news.


----------



## RAMPAGE-JACKSON (Mar 18, 2007)

Bet sylvia is regretting trash talking fedor now lol if this is true this will be amazing im sure ufc and pride would remain seperate entities but how would world titles work if they have a ufc champion vs a pride champion then the losers belt becomes meaningless hmmm!


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

I would love to see Fedor destroy Sylvia :thumbsup: This may be awesome news


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

This is pretty bittersweet for me. On one hand we lose Pride. But on the other hand it opens the door for some sick match ups.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I'll bet that they'll keep the Grand Prix events..

Think of the possibility of sending GSP, A.Silva, Hughes to pride to participate in a 183lb grand prix...


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

so....does this mean now we only get to watch 5 pride fights?...cause thats would be just gay


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*I'll reserve judgement until Wednesday or until something is made public. This should however makes things in the MMA world alot more interesting.*


----------



## RAMPAGE-JACKSON (Mar 18, 2007)

leviathan has the best signature ever lol I suddenly want to go to canada


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

If this is true, it was very predictable but so soon? My stomache just dropped, do you think UFC will incorporate some of Pride's Rules or will Pride just be utimately demolished while we take their cream fighters? Logically you'd see this coming but I feel like puking... just proves that some orgs are just bigger and better, that's ufc..


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

If this is true, then I want to see Aoki vs Karo. Like, that's one fight I want to see nowadays, badly. 

Dude, throw in some Fedor vs Sylvia and Penn vs Hansen for good measure.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I can hear it now...Eddie Sanchez calling out Fedor.


----------



## loller90278 (Nov 11, 2006)

Green Scape said:


> If this is true, it was very predictable but so soon? My stomache just dropped, do you think UFC will incorporate some of Pride's Rules or will Pride just be utimately demolished while we take their cream fighters? Logically you'd see this coming but I feel like puking... just proves that some orgs are just bigger and better, that's ufc..



dana white said he'll run it as a seperate organization (good thinking). hopefully nothing changes except for inter-organizational matchups (CC VS FEDOR II). i wont believe it till its publicaly stated though

i already miss pride =(


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

This I believe to be great news to MMA fans under some circumstances. 

1) UFC keeps Pride the way it is as in rules and PPV setup
2) Not comparing WWE to MMA in ANYWAY but have it set up like they have it set up.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

loller90278 said:


> dana white said he'll run it as a seperate organization (good thinking). hopefully nothing changes except for inter-organizational matchups (CC VS FEDOR II). i wont believe it till its publicaly stated though
> 
> i already miss pride =(


Well if the Fertitta bros bought it and not Zuffa Dana White wont have much of a say in it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Can you imagine how awesome Eilers would look if he lost to Fedor? Nobody loses like Justin Eilers. Dana needs to bring him back.

Fedor + elbows=First death in the UFC.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Not just Fedor...I think Mirko can be rather deadly with the elbows. His Muay Thai background defintiely suits the UFC ground rules better.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm having a hard time believing it. Who is going to be UFC's rival? Elite XC? We all know that they are not going to last that long and they are going to keep the UFC's weight divisons. In fact I kind of view it like this. They are going too take all the fighters that they want too take from there and then the ones that they don't want will probaly go too Elite XC.


----------



## VinceD (Jan 13, 2007)

If they change the PPV events to the same as how the UFC ones are then this is a very bad thing. I hope that Pride stays the same entertainment wise with all the tournaments and shows and all the cool stuff. This is a sad day. I hope that this rumor is not true.


----------



## sleeptones (Feb 4, 2007)

holy ####


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

I doubt that Zuffa would mess wit the Pride presentation formula. I hope they keep things the way they are, production-wise, even if the screaming lady is a bit irritating...I don't want to hear the G-man Goins go: "Fedor...Emilianenko!" "....Emilianenko!"


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

For 65 mill it seems kinda odd. That price just seems way to low. :dunno:


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

It depends on what happens, there are a few likely scenerios if this is true.....

1. They buyout the contracts and close the doors (worst case)

2. Keep Pride in Japan, change nothing accept that we will now see more UFC guys in the GP's and more Superfights like Chuck/Wand, Crocop/fedor, franklin/Henderson etc. (this is the best case)

3. they keep Pride but change the rules and production to be more like the UFC (this would suck too)

I'm not going to get excited untill there is an official anouncement.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I wouldn't really care if UFC grabbed Prides best fighters then closed it, mainly because i dont have much access to pride and have to buy dvds which are pretty rare to find around here. i also dont have the fight network...this is like a win win situation for me if it happened this way, get to see awesome matchups and some fighters i rarely get to see. :thumbsup:


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> If it is true then its a sad day in mma history


You said it, now there is no competition and no leverage for MMA fighters to negotiate deals...hopefully something good will come out of this but for now this is not a good step for MMA.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

robb2140 said:


> It depends on what happens, there are a few likely scenerios if this is true.....
> 
> 1. They buyout the contracts and close the doors (worst case)
> 
> ...


Good points, I can only hope something good comes from this but I have seen this happen in other industries and it's not usually a good thing, you need competiton to give" your" product substance or else it just becomes a production week after week (that would truly suck)


----------



## bombthreat23 (Dec 21, 2006)

I disagree with most of these posts, I would LOVE to see one governing body, like the NHL or NFL. I hope the UFC swallows pride and there is one champion in each division with universal rules and regulations.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

if true, it would all turn out like WWE... buy up all the competition and spoon-feed crap to the fans... 

all legitimacy of the sport would vanish without true competition!


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

bombthreat23 said:


> I disagree with most of these posts, I would LOVE to see one governing body, like the NHL or NFL. I hope the UFC swallows pride and there is one champion in each division with universal rules and regulations.


There is a big differance....

NHL and NFL have franchises that are indapendently owned and opperated, under the umbrella of their respective league. The franchise pay the players, this creates demand and high salaries. In Golf and Tennis they play in tourneys, to decide who gets paid the most.

In Sports like Boxing and MMA you are paid a purse. Your purse is determined by how much interest a fighter can create. So one unified org. is not good for the fighters (like Jamleena said before). They will have less leverage to negoitate for more money. There are alot of other negative issues that will arise as well....just don't feel like typing 4ever.......


----------



## BigE (Oct 14, 2006)

asskicker said:


> This is pretty bittersweet for me. On one hand we lose Pride. But on the other hand it opens the door for some sick match ups.


I'm not sure we lose Pride in all of this, to be honest. It could very well be that the Fertita brothers keep it separate from Zuffa and operate it as more competition for the UFC.

Hopefully this will make inter-organizational bouts more frequent, though.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

This could be bad news for alot of fighters, just imagine if you lose a few fights in the UFC or you get on Dana's bad side, he'll have you blacklisted from the 2 best Organizations. He can underpay the fighters even more and you cant do nothing about it. SUX


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

the only good thing that could come from this is fighting from within

the fighters need to start a union just like the players union ASAP if this is true otherwise theyre in deep dogshit


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

good to see others realize this could be bad. If its between having a competitive market and having superfights, give me the competitive marketplace please. Pt made the perfect comparison with his WWE example. everyone was excited because they thought all the big names would be signed to make the product even better. but instead it went the other direction and began to suck. they had a minimal number of big names paid very little because there was nowhere else for them to go. and they can feed the fans whatever they want because they have nothing else to watch. in conclusion what appears to be a bed of roses could turn out to be a bed of thorns.


----------



## JWangSDC (Jul 10, 2006)

jamlena said:


> You said it, now there is no competition and no leverage for MMA fighters to negotiate deals...hopefully something good will come out of this but for now this is not a good step for MMA.



My recent take is that the UFC probably pays most of its fighters very well (besides up and comers). Seems to me most paydays are higher than what is listed with the NSAC.

In any case, this won't hurt mma fighters at all...If UFC runs Pride like it's brother organization and pulls some monopoly crap, fighters will be more willing to defect to EliteXC for the cash and K-1 which is coming to the US as well. That will give fighters more negotiating room too.

I have a feeling they will be smart about it and just keep it running as is, but with some crazy cross promotional fights...though Im not sure how thats going to wrok exactly. They have to be smart about it.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

BigE said:


> I'm not sure we lose Pride in all of this, to be honest. It could very well be that the Fertita brothers keep it separate from Zuffa and operate it as more competition for the UFC.
> 
> Hopefully this will make inter-organizational bouts more frequent, though.


Hopefully they operate as seperate entities, if they don't this could go either way for the UFC, it will either explode or fizzle out due to lack of interest. I hope it explodes and we get to see some of the greatest international match-ups in MMA history.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

baz00ca said:


> good to see others realize this could be bad. If its between having a competitive market and having superfights, give me the competitive marketplace please. Pt made the perfect comparison with his WWE example. everyone was excited because they thought all the big names would be signed to make the product even better. but instead it went the other direction and began to suck. they had a minimal number of big names paid very little because there was nowhere else for them to go. and they can feed the fans whatever they want because they have nothing else to watch. in conclusion what appears to be a bed of roses could turn out to be a bed of thorns.


Yes, it's a fact WWE's ratings went from 8.0(neilson's ratings) to between 2.2 & 3.0 after buying up all the competition. I pray that it's the complete opposite for MMA, I pray that it explodes and becomes even bigger than it is right now.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

i truly hope they keep it 2 separate organizations. I wouldnt mind seeing an occasional cross over fight. i hope they dont turn pride into a WEC sort of deal. BUT, imagine seeing fedor fight some UFC fighters or dan henderson fighting Franklin/Silva/Marquadt


----------



## green teabagger (Mar 4, 2007)

jamlena said:


> Yes, it's a fact WWE's ratings went from 8.0(neilson's ratings) to between 2.2 & 3.0 after buying up all the competition. I pray that it's the complete opposite for MMA, I pray that it explodes and becomes even bigger than it is right now.


I hope that if this is true, they air some older pride fights on spike, as i would really love to get really see a lot of good fights. I also hope that this doesn't blow up in their faces like WWE and some great superfights happen.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Slow down. Take a deep breath. And promise me you won’t go overboard or take this as gospel.

I’m serious now.

Remember: this isn’t a report from UFCjunkie.com, and doubters shouldn’t direct their anger and criticism toward us. We’re just delivering the message.

According to today’s episode of Sherdog’s The Savage Dog Show/BeatDown, UFC majority owners Lorenzo and Frank Fertitta have purchased the Japenese-based PRIDE Fighting Championships for a startling-low price of $65 million. (You can find a heated discussion on the Sherdog Forums.)

The show is relying an anonymous source that is said to be “very reliable,” and an official announcement is expected to come on Wednesday.

PRIDE, the UFC’s biggest competitor and perhaps the world’s most recognizable MMA organization, has reportedly suffered a variety of hardships during the past year. Rumors of its potential sale have circulated constantly in the past couple months, with current PRIDE USA Vice President Ed Fishman and the Zuffa LLC-owned UFC emerging as the two most-likely suitors.

The fact that the Fertittas, not Zuffa, are the rumored buyers is surprising at first take. Surely there’s more to the story, but we’ll have to wait.

PRIDE has publicly stated — numerous times — that the organization wasn’t for sale despite the reports saying otherwise. Today’s rumors would obviously hint otherwise.

So what would this mean for the UFC?

It’s hard to say without knowing the particulars. But of most importance would be the UFC’s access to PRIDE’s thoroughly impressive list of international fighters. The purchase could open the door for cross-promotion superfights that could destroy previous records for gates, attendance and pay-per-view revenue.

In any manner, I’ll have more news as it becomes available. For now, sit tight and try not to let the specualation get too far out of hand.

* * * *

UPDATE: Should the sale happen, there could be an additional layer of problems, according to Zach Arnold at FightOpinion.com.

Anyone who’s followed Arnold’s site for any amount of time knows there’s some potentially shady happenings going on behind the scenes of PRIDE. To find out about Fishman’s pending lawsuit against Dream Stage Entertainment (PRIDE’s parent company) and the details it could reveal, surf over to FightOpinion.com.

UFCjunkie.com - UFC blog for MMA news, rumors, gossip, fighter interviews and event previews/recaps


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Oil said:


> For 65 mill it seems kinda odd. That price just seems way to low. :dunno:


Well, in 2001 when World Championship Wrestling (WCW) and the World Wrestling Federation (now WWE) were at one of the biggest points of their rivalry, WCW wound up being in the same position PRIDE seems to be in. Keep in mind WCW was a multi-million dollar company... And in March of 2001, the WWE bought for $2.5 million. The company was in big trouble, as it was going to lose its TV tomeslots and many of their top guys were miserable.

I enjoy PRIDE as well as UFC, but I hope the PRIDE shows stay the same if this is true. I love the dramatic, pro-wrestling esque entrances. Just fire that screamin' *****, she really gets on my nerves.


----------



## SixT-4 (Dec 5, 2006)

Damn. This sucks, but is semi-awesome at the same time.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

uhhhh...repost????????(posted before)


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I totally agree that Pride and UFC should remain seperate while still having the occasional cross-over fight. If they do that then this would be a good thing. 

However, If Dana White has any control over this then he will most likely f'k the company over in more ways then one.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Man I really hope this is true. I don't understand why anyone would see this as a bad thing...there's NOTHING bad about this. Seriously I cannot think of one single negative about the UFC buying PRIDE. Anyone who thinks this is a bad thing needs to explain themselves.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Man I really hope this is true. I don't understand why anyone would see this as a bad thing...there's NOTHING bad about this. Seriously I cannot think of one single negative about the UFC buying PRIDE. Anyone who thinks this is a bad thing needs to explain themselves.

People keep worrying about PRIDE becoming a 2nd rate organization but I think Dana has already said he would prolly keep PRIDE in Japan so his fighters can fight over there sometimes with different rules and so they can have open weight gran prixs with UFC fighters as well. So I don't see how this is bad. This is going to rule. Imagine seeing Hughes, GSP, Anderson, Rich, Chuck all in a open weight gran prix. How much more awesome can it get?


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

This is f'in awesome news!!! Therse going to be SOO many great fights now


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Man I really hope this is true. I don't understand why anyone would see this as a bad thing...there's NOTHING bad about this. Seriously I cannot think of one single negative about the UFC buying PRIDE. Anyone who thinks this is a bad thing needs to explain themselves.
> 
> People keep worrying about PRIDE becoming a 2nd rate organization but I think Dana has already said he would prolly keep PRIDE in Japan so his fighters can fight over there sometimes with different rules and so they can have open weight gran prixs with UFC fighters as well. So I don't see how this is bad. This is going to rule. Imagine seeing Hughes, GSP, Anderson, Rich, Chuck all in a open weight gran prix. How much more awesome can it get?


:thumbsup: Agreed, think of all the fights that would happen.


----------



## derekaa (Nov 1, 2006)

*PRIDE has been bought!*

according to mmaontap.com, The Fertitta brothers have purchased the Japanese MMA institution! What is everyone's thoughts?


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

..............you need to work on your timing...posted before..look in announcements.


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

derekaa said:


> according to mmaontap.com, The Fertitta brothers have purchased the Japanese MMA institution! What is everyone's thoughts?


 Just to let you know their is already a thread bout this.


----------



## derekaa (Nov 1, 2006)

sorry my bad, i just got real excited for a minute


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

benn said:


> :thumbsup: Agreed, think of all the fights that would happen.


BTW I wrote that post before I read this thread, I wrote that post in Assassin's thread and then it got moved/merged into here, so forget the thing about explaining yourselves of why it's bad I already read all the pages about how it might turn out like WWE...I don't think Dana and Fertita's will make the same mistake WWE did though. They are very very smart businessmen and the proof lies in where they have taken the UFC since UFC30. I think they have a plan otherwise they wouldn't be spending 65 million dollars and I'm sure they are well aware of the mistakes WWE/WWF whatever the **** it's called made.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

You're excited for a potential Carmelo Marrero vs Fujita fight, aren't you?


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm just going to say that... doesn't anyone else realize this is like the 3rd or 4th one of these "releases" in the past few weeks? come on... when this is true, you'll know. if it turns out to be, i'm probably done with MMA.. i'll get out while it's still good sorta-a-thing...


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

It was already posted! Sorry


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Man I really hope this is true. I don't understand why anyone would see this as a bad thing...there's NOTHING bad about this. Seriously I cannot think of one single negative about the UFC buying PRIDE. Anyone who thinks this is a bad thing needs to explain themselves.


People are afraid because 
1. Pride Rules will now change to suit the UFC rules. Meaning every fight will have 3 Five minute rounds. No more kicking a downed opponent and all that fun stuff. It also means that fighters will not get to fight fighters in different weight classes.
2. Afraid the UFC will become a lot like the WWE.

That's why I'm hoping that Pride will still be somewhat of a seperate entity from the UFC only with more cross over fights. I can't wait to see Dan Henderson take on some middleweights!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i'm just going to say that... doesn't anyone else realize this is like the 3rd or 4th one of these "releases" in the past few weeks? come on... when this is true, you'll know. if it turns out to be, i'm probably done with MMA.. i'll get out while it's still good sorta-a-thing...


Dude, why would you be done with MMA? I usually agree with some of your posts and have a lot of respect for you but what you just said is sort of stupid. If Pride goes away then MMA will still be around. It just means someone else has to give the UFC some compitition.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> People are afraid because
> 1. Pride Rules will now change to suit the UFC rules. Meaning every fight will have 3 Five minute rounds. No more kicking a downed opponent and all that fun stuff. It also means that fighters will not get to fight fighters in different weight classes.
> 2. Afraid the UFC will become a lot like the WWE.
> 
> That's why I'm hoping that Pride will still be somewhat of a seperate entity from the UFC only with more cross over fights. I can't wait to see Dan Henderson take on some middleweights!:thumbsup:


Most likely scenario Pride FC will remain a separate entity from UFC especially in Japan.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i'm just going to say that... doesn't anyone else realize this is like the 3rd or 4th one of these "releases" in the past few weeks? come on... when this is true, you'll know. if it turns out to be, i'm probably done with MMA.. i'll get out while it's still good sorta-a-thing...


Also aren't you at least somewhat excited the kind of possibities this opens up! People can finally see Pride fighters take on some UFC fighters. Fights that people been creaming thier jeans over could finally happen without all this coperate negotion crap.


----------



## Nu Jack (Nov 20, 2006)

you ppl are a bunch of whining b*tches!, look at you ppl, moaning about how this is a bad thing, just yesterday ppl were complaining about how u never get to see pride vs ufc fighters, well now that pride's fighters are all gunna go to the ufc, you b*tch about it? alot of you MMA fans flip flop more than a fat bastard trying to sleep on a summer night


----------



## benn (Dec 4, 2006)

Nu Jack said:


> you ppl are a bunch of whining b*tches!, look at you ppl, moaning about how this is a bad thing, just yesterday ppl were complaining about how u never get to see pride vs ufc fighters, well now that pride's fighters are all gunna go to the ufc, you b*tch about it? alot of you MMA fans flip flop more than a fat bastard trying to sleep on a summer night


:laugh: 
funniest post I've read today:laugh: 
repped.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Nu Jack said:


> you ppl are a bunch of whining b*tches!, look at you ppl, moaning about how this is a bad thing, just yesterday ppl were complaining about how u never get to see pride vs ufc fighters, well now that pride's fighters are all gunna go to the ufc, you b*tch about it? alot of you MMA fans flip flop more than a fat bastard trying to sleep on a summer night


Nice!!! The dream match ups could now be a reality!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Pro: possibility of dream matchs.

Con: no more knees, foot stomps, etc. to a downed opponent.

*Edit:* Even though Dana may keep PRIDE as a separate entity, I recalled him stating in an interview that he wanted to have standardized rules in all MMA. 

Since the Nevada State Commissions will probably not allow knees, kicks, etc. to a downed opponent, Dana may change the PRIDE rules to suit his own vision.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

Rated said:


> *
> Con: no more knees, foot stomps, etc. to a downed opponent.*


I don't think these rules will change in Japan since they are permitted there.


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Does this mean we're going to get to see our dream matchups now? Ill be happy when they specify to the public what they are gonna do with Pride now. I personally want to see Danny Abaddi vs Antonio Rodrigo Nogeira....god thats gonna be a nailbiter.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Assassin said:


> I don't think these rules will change in Japan since they are permitted there.


Yea the no knees, stomps, and all that aren't Dana's rules. They are just American rules. I'm sure if Dana had his way he would allow it because all it will do is draw more fans. So he wants to keep PRIDE in Japan so he can send guys over there to fight in different rules. Some of you guys act like Dana and Fertita's don't know what the **** they are doing. Just keep in mind these guys single handedly made MMA what it is today. Without them we wouldn't even be having this discussion right now. If a couple guys on their computer on an internet forum can think of the best way to go about this, then I'm sure Dana and Fertita's can too.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

If this true and they merge together with UFC I predict after a year of being merged me have

HW Champ: Fedor (obviously)
LHW Champ: Shogun
MW Champ: Henderson or Filho
WW Champ: GSP or Diego
LW Champ BJ Penn if he starts trainging, if not Gilbert Melendez


----------



## Shodaddy (Jul 10, 2006)

csuddeth said:


> F U ALL. I said this after the last Pride PPV when I saw a clip of chuck wearing UFC gear in the build-up before the main event. U all said it was BS. Guess what F U ALL.


Boohoo.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Like i said before, if its run well and its entertaining i dont care who runs it.

So hopefully PRIDE stays how it was.


----------



## fenderman80 (Sep 12, 2006)

Im kind of leary about this. IMO the only way this can work and still be cool, is if Pride stays as Pride. I mean they need to stay in Japan and maintane their current rule system (dont soften up like the UFC). The worst thing they could do to Pride is to totally Americanize it. Keep it as its own separate entity.

Also they need to fire that douche Jerry Millen ASAP!!!!


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think everyone is just being to one-sided. There are pro's and con's. Everyone wants to see the dream matchups and this would accomplish this. However, there are tons of things that could be done to ruin Pride such as changing rules, production, taking away negotiating power from fighters, etc. We will just have to see IF this happens, how it plays out and hope for the best


----------



## murrayjb (Oct 17, 2006)

Yeah i agree with basically everything said here. The UFC is fine the way it is. So is Pride. They dont need to Merge. That doesn't mean we wont see some crazy matchups, they can send guys to the UFC or Pride to fight eachother, it would still be wickid.


----------



## BHShaman (Sep 2, 2006)

If you take a long view, this is a good move for Feritta if they are truly dedicated to MMA. As the sport gets more popular BIG money will pour in and really, super rich people will start getting involved. By owning the East and West premier leagues from a position of power today, it will help them hold off the competition later. 

Secondly, if they keep the Pride ruleset in their "Eastern league" it give them a control to see if the Octagon or the Ring is a better venue over time. Bodog and some others have stuck with the Ring. Now Fertitta can review between UFC and Pride and pick the best of both worlds as competition ignites. If the viewing public heavily leans one way or the other, they can consolidate or modify as required to remain competitive without looking like they made the wrong choice. 

There will be another competitor leagues cropping up, whether it is an existing promotion group (bodog, etc.) or an entirely new one. There are more than enough fighters and venues to go around, both in the US and Worldwide. 

Let's just wait it out before getting your jockstraps in a bind. Maybe we'll get to see Pride a bit more often and some cross league bouts.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

The only way this will be a good thing is if they keep Pride as is and have crossover fights. Thats it. Anything else would be a catastrophy.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

I get back from the gym and I'm in bizzaro world. I don't like this in the longterm, sure I like the "dream fights" but competition is needed for mma. Even if Pride is kept as a seperate entity, what makes you think Dana won't **** it's talent and leave it as the minor leagues. The only problem in Pride are it's marketing and shady backround. If somebody can come in and do what Dana did to the UFC then we're talking. but it seems weird that there is no mention of ZUFFA being involved.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

sad day in mma history


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

This is good in the short-term with "dream matchups", but could be horrible in the long term with one group having a near monopoly they can cheat the fighters of money really badly. Also they can ruin what's great about Pride. I hope they keep them as separate entities, but I'm really scared it will become like WWE Raw and Smackdown(separate entities my ass). I hope the IFL or Elite XC or someone steps up to provide competition.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

I think pride should stay the same under the fertitta brothers ownership of course. And not just occaisional crossover fights but alot at least one every ufc and pride event. One more thing this is not a bad thing, can you imagine GSP's soccer kicks.


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> *Yea the no knees, stomps, and all that aren't Dana's rules. They are just American rules. I'm sure if Dana had his way he would allow it because all it will do is draw more fans. So he wants to keep PRIDE in Japan so he can send guys over there to fight in different rules. Some of you guys act like Dana and Fertita's don't know what the **** they are doing. Just keep in mind these guys single handedly made MMA what it is today. Without them we wouldn't even be having this discussion right now. If a couple guys on their computer on an internet forum can think of the best way to go about this, then I'm sure Dana and Fertita's can too.*


Some of you really need to read this post!!! Repped!!!


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

ever product needs competition


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Assassin said:


> Some of you really need to read this post!!! Repped!!!


Damn, I didn't believe the post the first time, but now that you blew the fonts up to *HUGE* size i'm a believer.  

I'm not going to discredit what Dana and the brothers did to save a dying organization and popularize the sport in the US, but they didn't *singlehandedly* do jack-shit for MMA. No one singlehandedly did. It's funny how people like to think that America is the birthplace of MMA and seems to be the only place that matters. Vale-Tudo didn't exist right? Russia didn't have No Holds Barred fights. They didn't have various types of Martial Arts matches in Japan.

The UFC helped sanction the sport in North America and bring it to its masses, but it did not singlehandedly make it what it is today. There are countries outside the USA.


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

*Additional Skinny....*



> MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More
> 
> The rumors swirling around the sale of Pride FC have been ongoing for quite some time, but things flared up again on Monday when Sherdog.com started talking about strong rumors from some of their sources, who said that the deal has finally been struck.
> 
> ...



wait there's more....





> FightOpinion.com - Your Global Connection to the Fight Industry.
> 
> 
> *Ed Fishman lawsuit being finalized*
> ...



but what about the Jerry "girly-man" Millen? ..



> GracieFighter.com:
> 
> In an exclusive interview, Pride USA Vice President, Jerry Millen, commented on the speculation that Pride has been bought by the Zuffa organization.
> 
> "It's bullshit. You can't beleive what you read on the internet and as a matter of fact I just got off the phone with Japan and unless I'm being lied to Pride has not been sold and is not being sold to anyone, especially to Zuffa. We are in the process of making some ground breaking deals that will be bringing in large sums of revenue to the company and making it stronger than ever."


I bet he's being lied to by Pride...lol


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> Damn, I didn't believe the post the first time, but now that you blew the fonts up to *HUGE* size i'm a believer.
> 
> I'm not going to discredit what Dana and the brothers did to save a dying organization and popularize the sport in the US, but they didn't *singlehandedly* do jack-shit for MMA. No one singlehandedly did. It's funny how people like to think that America is the birthplace of MMA and seems to be the only place that matters. Vale-Tudo didn't exist right? Russia didn't have No Holds Barred fights. They didn't have various types of Martial Arts matches in Japan.
> 
> The UFC helped sanction the sport in North America and bring it to its masses, but it did not singlehandedly make it what it is today. There are countries outside the USA.


No, I said they singlehandedly made it WHAT IT IS TODAY. Without them it would not be as popular, and if it wasn't as popular it might not have lasted very long, and if it didn't last very long well then MMA sure as hell wouldn't be what it is today now would it?

But if that's all you disagree with in my post don't even worry about it, that's beside the point. A may have used the wrong "adjective" but the point still remains.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> I get back from the gym and I'm in bizzaro world. I don't like this in the longterm, sure I like the "dream fights" but competition is needed for mma. Even if Pride is kept as a seperate entity, what makes you think Dana won't **** it's talent and leave it as the minor leagues. The only problem in Pride are it's marketing and shady backround. If somebody can come in and do what Dana did to the UFC then we're talking. but it seems weird that there is no mention of ZUFFA being involved.


Now why exactly do you think they would be dumb enough to make PRIDE the minor leagues?? How would that benefit them at all?? #1 think about the crowd in Japan, why would he give that up for minor leagues??? #2 He knows what the fans want to see, and if the fans don't like what he does he knows he will lose money, therefore he's not gonna do something so stupid as to lose more than half his fans! 

You guys keep dwelling on the worst case scenarios, when really they are so unlikely to happen it's not even worth the worry! All this stuff you are worrying about has already happened to the WWF and I'm pretty sure Dana is just as aware of what happened with that as we are. He's not going to go out and do the same stupid shit they did and ruin it all! Why would he? He's a fan of MMA too. He knows how to keep competition going...and that is to keep it as 2 separate orgs with different rules. He knows this just like you and I do, and more than likely that's what's going to happen. Because I think he knows what the hell he is doing. There's no benefit for him at all to do the things you are saying.

Sometimes I think you guys are confusing Dana White with George W. Bush. Why do you always think he wants to "americanize" everything??


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

UFC or PRIDE, which is geared specifically to American fans? and why?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

pt447 said:


> UFC or PRIDE, which is geared specifically to American fans? and why?


Isn't it obvious to anyone yet that Dana is a globalist? He's got 4 UFC shows outside the country this year, and now he might have PRIDE in Japan. Where exactly is the benefit in Americanizing PRIDE? He would lose money, and he knows it, therefore he's not going to do it.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Isn't it obvious to anyone yet that Dana is a globalist? He's got 4 UFC shows outside the country this year, and now he might have PRIDE in Japan. Where exactly is the benefit in Americanizing PRIDE? He would lose money, and he knows it, therefore he's not going to do it.


Good Post! Repped!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Fertitta's Purchase PRIDE!!!*

It is somewhat official, WAAAAAY more official than yesterday. according to mmaweekly and sherdog, both have sources in Japan stating that the deal is pretty much closed and the Fertitta's purchased PRIDE for $65 million. Go to mmaweekly, sherdog.com, or ufcjunkie and read all about it!What an amazing turn of events, I can't wait till UFC announces it.


----------



## *IceMAn* (Sep 27, 2006)

there no we can see whats up


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Tango87 said:


> It is somewhat official, WAAAAAY more official than yesterday. according to mmaweekly and sherdog, both have sources in Japan stating that the deal is pretty much closed and the Fertitta's purchased PRIDE for $65 million. Go to mmaweekly, sherdog.com, or ufcjunkie and read all about it!What an amazing turn of events, I can't wait till UFC announces it.


Behind the 8 ball again Tango. Go check out the general discussion forum. I also think there is another thread on this page about this topic.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

No the other threads I saw were more speculation, this news was dropped today therefore I felt it held a little more weight.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Tango87 said:


> No the other threads I saw were more speculation, this news was dropped today therefore I felt it held a little more weight.



I think you need to read more clearly. http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-ge...ride-fighting-championships-65-million-9.html

in particular read Buo's post near the bottom of page 9.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

I think you should make 6 more threads about it in every section.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> I think you should make 6 more threads about it in every section.



Come on, to me it sounds like someone is really unhappy that Pride is going under.


----------



## RyanMac (Nov 26, 2006)

Does it really upset you that much that the guy posted something that has already been discussed?

Give him a break.. he's obviously just excited about the news.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

RyanMac said:


> Does it really upset you that much that the guy posted something that has already been discussed?
> 
> Give him a break.. he's obviously just excited about the news.


It's more of the fact that he does this a lot...plus he posts the same exact threads thoughout the forums.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok im lost who is Fertita?


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

<M>MA said:


> Ok im lost who is Fertita?


Here you go. Frank Fertitta III - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia The Fertitta brothers are the ones that you don't see that are pulling a lot of the strings in the UFC.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

TYKIDD said:


> Come on, to me it sounds like someone is really unhappy that Pride is going under.


If the Fertitta brothers are buying PRIDE, it does NOT mean that they are going under. On the opposite, it will give them the financial injection they need and the opportunity to really blossom on the US market.
If Zuffa were to purchase Pride, it would be a whole different story. But according to these sources, it is the Fertitta brothers.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

He will keep it a seperate entity im pretty sure of that...hell he kept WEC a seperate entity so??! 

However, I believe that they will have to change the rules...Dana is goin to want to bring Pride over to do shows in America which means they will have to take on the UFC rules...

Personally im not that bothered by the rule change bar the fact ya cant knee on the ground.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

herton17 said:


> If the Fertitta brothers are buying PRIDE, it does NOT mean that they are going under. On the opposite, it will give them the financial injection they need and the opportunity to really blossom on the US market.
> If Zuffa were to purchase Pride, it would be a whole different story. But according to these sources, it is the Fertitta brothers.



The Fertitta brothers are both co-owners of Zuffa


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

> It's more of the fact that he does this a lot...plus he posts the same exact threads thoughout the forums.


Bro get off your high horse. I've done this once, which was today, I posted this exact thread in the UFC forum and the PRIDE forum because its relevant to BOTH. Sorry I didn't have enough time this morning to read through 15 pages forum posts in order to gauge whether this has been posted or not. From my interpretation it seemed that this was new news because I woke up at 7 a.m. and saw it on mmaweekly and ufcjunkie so I thought it would be cool to inform those guys that didn't know. So go aheadd and flame me all you want, it's obvious you have a napolean complex. I'm not going to apologize for posting this, obviously people have been using it because they are asking questions. 

Oil before you make assumptions or say something to me why don't you private message me? It seems very low that you post things about me in a demeaning way over the whole forum.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Got it, thanks.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

Oil said:


> The Fertitta brothers are both co-owners of Zuffa


I know who they are.

Nonetheless, Zuffa is a corporation - its own separate entity. They would specify if Zuffa was buying PRIDE.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Tango87 said:


> Bro get off your high horse. I've done this once, which was today, I posted this exact thread in the UFC forum and the PRIDE forum because its relevant to BOTH. Sorry I didn't have enough time this morning to read through 15 pages forum posts in order to gauge whether this has been posted or not. From my interpretation it seemed that this was new news because I woke up at 7 a.m. and saw it on mmaweekly and ufcjunkie so I thought it would be cool to inform those guys that didn't know. So go aheadd and flame me all you want, it's obvious you have a napolean complex. I'm not going to apologize for posting this, obviously people have been using it because they are asking questions.
> 
> Oil before you make assumptions or say something to me why don't you private message me? *It seems very low that you post things about me in a demeaning way over the whole forum.*


I don't remember calling you names, insults, swear words. How is saying that you often post old material in mutiple forums an insult to you unless it's true? :dunno:


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Well perhaps not demeaning but its basically a character attack. The thing is that it holds no truth. Show me more threads where I've done this... this is once and I told you why. As far as me posting this in the main forum, I figured an eye for an eye so now we're even. Just do me a favor and please don't make assumptions about me. I meant no harm by the initial post. I was just excited and wanted to spread the news. For that I'm sorry. But like I said, I didn't have much time to read through al the forums.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/10592-joe-riggs-calls-matt-hughes-d-ck.html


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

If Pride sold for onlt 65 million, that is crazy. How coudl a company that many of you on here claim is the best be so cheap? They have all the best fighters according to some and are far superior to UFC. Wonder why they would sell. This is crazy, but I love the idea of getting to see some fights that never would have happened otherwise:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> If Pride sold for onlt 65 million, that is crazy. How coudl a company that many of you on here claim is the best be so cheap? They have all the best fighters according to some and are far superior to UFC. Wonder why they would sell. This is crazy, but I love the idea of getting to see some fights that never would have happened otherwise:thumbsup:


I think somebody already explained it by comparing it to WCW. WCW was a multi-million dollar company but because of the finacial troubles they had they sold it to the WWE for 2.5 million.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Now why exactly do you think they would be dumb enough to make PRIDE the minor leagues?? How would that benefit them at all?? #1 think about the crowd in Japan, why would he give that up for minor leagues??? #2 He knows what the fans want to see, and if the fans don't like what he does he knows he will lose money, therefore he's not gonna do something so stupid as to lose more than half his fans!
> 
> You guys keep dwelling on the worst case scenarios, when really they are so unlikely to happen it's not even worth the worry! All this stuff you are worrying about has already happened to the WWF and I'm pretty sure Dana is just as aware of what happened with that as we are. He's not going to go out and do the same stupid shit they did and ruin it all! Why would he? He's a fan of MMA too. He knows how to keep competition going...and that is to keep it as 2 separate orgs with different rules. He knows this just like you and I do, and more than likely that's what's going to happen. Because I think he knows what the hell he is doing. There's no benefit for him at all to do the things you are saying.
> 
> Sometimes I think you guys are confusing Dana White with George W. Bush. Why do you always think he wants to "americanize" everything??


Who said Dana is going to be involved with Pride, IF it is still around by then. I know there are positives but it would be better if someone else came in, one ownership group for the top two mma promotions in the world doesn't seem good, hopefully that improves. All I'm hoping for is that Pride stays as PRIDE and not UFC Asia or UFC lite. It will be cool though if we can get some undisputed global champions while still keeping Pride and UFC titles seperate.


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

herton17 said:


> I know who they are.
> 
> Nonetheless, Zuffa is a corporation - its own separate entity. They would specify if Zuffa was buying PRIDE.



That is stupid. Who knows why it was purchased under the ferritta brothers instead of their company. But for the most part the brothers own Zuffa. So although it isn't technically under Zuffa in all reality it still is.


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

hopefully with this deal... Fertitta will sign a UFC vs Pride event


----------



## Unseen (Dec 25, 2006)

That would be ****in awesome


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Oil said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/10592-joe-riggs-calls-matt-hughes-d-ck.html


Damn bro... You finally figured it out. You caught me dead to rights... Ok, so heres what I do..

1. Find some obscure MMA fact then search the forums to make sure someone has posted it already.

2. As soon as I realize I'm not the first one to post it, I rush to Repost the same topic so I can be cool.

3. Then I wait to get flamed by people so I can argue over rediculous claims about me reposting old information.

I knew someone was going to figure out my tactics sooner or later!! I got too greedy with it... Wow you're a sharp one Oil... Maybe a career in law enforcement? You'd be a great detective...

Get the hell outta here bro. If you want to bring up the Riggs thread then understand that the Hughes comment was made LONG ago. I had no idea about it so I posted it. You can't truly expect people to go searching through threads to make sure they are the first to post certain things. No offense to other posters on here but I've seen threads about MMA fighters vs. Animals (I thought it was a cool thread), why don't you go and flame them for posting irrational threads? Bro get a life, if you don't like a repost then you can be cordial about it and not be an ass. I would say something like, "Hey bro, its cool that you posted this but it's actually in another thread" instead of the condescending tone your post has. Sounding like a whining child, "He does this all the time! Waaah!" give it a break already.


----------



## Oil (Nov 13, 2006)

Tango87 said:


> Damn bro... You finally figured it out. You caught me dead to rights... Ok, so heres what I do..
> 
> 1. Find some obscure MMA fact then search the forums to make sure someone has posted it already.
> 
> ...



This will be my last post in here...but I've yet to say anything derogatory toward you but you insist that I am somehow out to get you. Now you feel the need to make fun of me and call me names. I still don't understand why you're upset that I said this:



Oil said:


> Behind the 8 ball again Tango. Go check out the general discussion forum. I also think there is another thread on this page about this topic.


This:


> I think you need to read more clearly. http://www.mmaforum.com/mmaforum-gen...million-9.html
> 
> in particular read Buo's post near the bottom of page 9.


If you're offened by those as "personal attacks" I don't know what to tell you because they weren't ment as such. Why are you so angry? :dunno:


----------



## KTS1010 (Feb 4, 2007)

One_Love said:


> I really dont see why you guys are ****ing crying.
> 
> This is a great move by Pride. They no longer are running around broke. And now its gonna get way more interesting.
> 
> ...


The thing I am looking forward to most is the dream matches, it is still sad though that Pride might be gone for good.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

Oil said:


> This will be my last post in here...but I've yet to say anything derogatory toward you but you insist that I am somehow out to get you. Now you feel the need to make fun of me and call me names. I still don't understand why you're upset that I said this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no issue with the "behind the 8 ball" quote, I had issue with 



> It's more of the fact that he does this a lot...plus he posts the same exact threads thoughout the forums.


That is the reply that bothered me. The other ones were fine and I understood what you were saying. But claiming that I do something like reposting on purpose is ridiculous, hence my rant.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Oil said:


> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/10592-joe-riggs-calls-matt-hughes-d-ck.html


That was a new article with an old story in it. It was meant to point out the fact the Riggs is embracing his role in the WEC. The interviewer rehashed the Hughes part of it. And Tango was the first to post about this article. So, he's only done it once.


----------



## Tango87 (Oct 17, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> That was a new article with an old story in it. It was meant to point out the fact the Riggs is embracing his role in the WEC. The interviewer rehashed the Hughes part of it. And Tango was the first to post about this article. So, he's only done it once.


Thank you MetalMunkey! At least you understand lol. Also since we this thread has a topic, I just read in the PRIDE forum that the Rumor of the brothers buying PRIDE is false. Apparently the USA president of PRIDE says that it is "B*llshit" according to ufcjunkie (this was posted not to long ago today).


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

UFCjunkie.com - UFC blog for MMA news, rumors, gossip, fighter interviews and event previews/recaps » Pride USA VP Jerry Millen: No Truth to Rumors


----------



## buo (Oct 15, 2006)

*Update*

Here another update...



> LINKRIDE For Sale? What We Know
> 
> *PRIDE For Sale? What We Know *
> by Greg Savage and Josh Gross
> ...


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i want solid evidence one way or the other.


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

crazy stuff man-


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> UFCjunkie.com - UFC blog for MMA news, rumors, gossip, fighter interviews and event previews/recaps » Pride USA VP Jerry Millen: No Truth to Rumors


*Why call Japan? When CEO and President of Dreamstage Entertainment Nobuyuki Sakakibara is on his way or is already in Las Vegas? I really hope we get some credible information by the end of the week.*


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

lol ya im tired of it going back and forth


----------



## Assassin (Dec 31, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> lol ya im tired of it going back and forth


I feel ya!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Millen: *Hello, Japan? Yes, I was wondering if PRIDE was sold to the Fertita's?

*Japan:* Nope, not that I know of.

*Millen:* Ok thanks Japan I gotta run right now but maybe we'll get together this weekend for a cup of coffee and talk geography.

*Japan:* Eh, I don't know man, Cambodia and the guys were wanting to play some poker, I can't just ditch them man. Indonesia is already upset with me for not returning his rake last week, I just don't know if I can get out of this one.....we'll see, Millen, we'll see...

*Millen:* Why don't we ever spend any time together anymore? You always have "something else" going on Japan, I mean c'mon you can't keep putting me off forever, I thought you loved me man.

*Japan:* Right, everything's always my fault isn't it Millen. Why don't you and America just get your own lives and stop ruining mine! I can't stand seeing you with him all the time! It makes me sick....

*Millen:* Fine Japan, if that's how you want it, then whatever, I'll leave then...prick.

*Japan:* FINE!

*Millen:* FINE!

*Japan:* *FINE!*



*Millen:* ................................................. Baby?

*Japan:* click. (dial tone)


----------



## danielrm2 (Dec 31, 2006)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> If it is true then its a sad day in mma history


yeah, it is. I always wanted to see Pride vs. UFC but not like this.


----------

